
Commandos Field Test ‘Plasma Knife’ - Anon84
http://www.wired.com/dangerroom/2009/10/commandos-field-test-plasma-knife/
======
jacquesm
For one of my 'hobby' projects I messed around with a plasmacutter, first
manually, later by computer control ( <http://ww.com/plasmacutter/front.jpg>
), if there is one toy every boy should have this is it.

A plasma knife sounds a little limited though, given the amount of power you
need for this.

The torch in the photo makes a 3/4" (18 mm) cut through steel and uses about
10KW of power while it does that.

